# Personalized Avatars Now Available For All Members !!!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All! Our site administrator, Googull, has enabled personalized avatars for all members  

If you would like to use one of your own images as your avatar, just go to the User CP (control panel) and set it up.

Please only use images that belong to you personally or those that are in the public domain. If members abuse the ability to have personalized avatars, then the feature will be removed. So again .. no "stealing" of images and keep them in good taste.

Now, let's get going on all those personalized avatars!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What !!! Nobody posting here?? I even changed my avatar to Traveler, my 1987 banded racing pigeon .. come on folks .. let's get some personal avatars on here .. I plan to change mine every now and then between my personal pet pigeons (and maybe a duck or goose or rabbit or something ..)

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Do we have to convert an image first as to dpi-size?

Or does the process automatically do this if we use a regular lowest dpi j-peg from our image files ( like 'Web Shots' and so on) of our own Birds?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phil and all .. the rules are 64 x 64 pixels or 19.5 kb .. whichever is smaller .. just get your picture down to about 1 inch square, and you'll be good to go!

Have fun!

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I will give it a try.

It worked

Meet Splash and Kippy. This is cool, Thank You!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Kim .. glad to see Splash and Kippy here .. this should be fun ..

Terry


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Phil and all .. the rules are 64 x 64 pixels or 19.5 kb .. whichever is smaller .. just get your picture down to about 1 inch square, and you'll be good to go!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Terry


It says 9.8KB in the Avatar section of the CP.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thank you*



TAWhatley said:


> What !!! Nobody posting here?? I even changed my avatar to Traveler, my 1987 banded racing pigeon .. come on folks .. let's get some personal avatars on here ..
> 
> Terry


Terry,
I checked my mail and pigeon talk before I went to work this afternoon and much to my surprise,read the great news when I read your thread. I acted immediately and found a new avator I had on file and changed it. It will do ok for now. 

*THANK YOU GOOGULL AND BIGBIRD FOR ALLOWING US TO HAVE THIS FEATURE!*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor & Kippy, 

Glad to see you guys have taken advantage of the new feature. I think it's a great idea and should be well received by many of our members

If anyone is having difficulties posting their own av, or resizing them just send me a PM and I will help you.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Mine worked fine - just had to upload it *

That's Gee-Three's eyeball watching you, I use it for my background at work too - drives the co-workers crazy having this giant 17 in. pigeon eyeball watching them when they come into my cubicle.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi guys!

I'm so glad to see all the new avatars this morning. 

They are absolutely wonderful! 

I hope everyone else will load up theirs as well.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Don't be upset!!*

Hi,

Hope I'm not going to hack everyone off with my avatar - it's of my cat Tinky because I don't have any pidgie pictures. But she has never caught a bird because she has a bell and a collar. However when I have brought home the odd sick bird ( they only stay overnight before off to the Wildlife Hospital) or had my friends budgies to stay - she does lick her lips!!

Don't worry - she is supervised and she is only allowed a quick glimpse as I don't want her to scare the little ones.

Tania ( aka Kittypaws)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, that was pretty easy, even for me.

I thought I'd start with Buzz, our very first pij rehab, 12 years ago. He was a little baby, we knew nothing about caring for him even though my husband had raised several as a youngster but had forgotten most of it. Started out feeding him bread then regular seed. Took him to the beach with us about 3 weeks and I would put him to bed about every two hours (Idiot me) then put him on our deck to sun. He learned to fly at the beach, took up with some doves and would stay gone a long time but always came back before dark except one night he hadn't come back when we went out to dinner with friends but when we got home there he was. He followed my husband around the house like a dog before he learned to fly. 

You can't see the deck but he is on the post with his wings hanging over catching the rays.

He was a super little bird to get things started, so wanted to honor him for it!

Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is great to have this facility for all members. I came to this thread deliberately to check the avatars and I wasn't disappointed. They are all great.

Kittypaws, I think that your avatar is very apt and not at all offensive! That is a beautiful cat.

Cyn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm really enjoying seeing all the different avatars! Keep it up, everyone!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, let's see if it works....here's Mommy from the overpass. Think she
may have a little Old German Owl in her.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I have several pix of Garye, my favorite feral, so my avatar may switch from time to time ... or I may go back to what I had originally. I kinda liked that one too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Garye, this one is great!

Cynthia


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Just checking to see if it worked! I am not to great with computers!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow it worked! That is just to funny! This is great by the way!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great Avatars everyone 

I think I'll start to rotate mine about once a month myself to add variety and spice


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope I'm not going to hack everyone off with my avatar - it's of my cat Tinky
> Don't worry - she is supervised and she is only allowed a quick glimpse as I don't want her to scare the little ones.
> ...



Hi Tania, 

Your "kitty" av is very welcomed here You will be a unique member with your cat photo to say the least! LOL. I'm absolutely loving the new feature and thrilled to see the individuality brought forth by our own personal passions

I'll likely be changing mine over the months to demonstrate the gammit of birds I love and admire.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Evertime I visit Pigeon Talk, I see a member with a new personal avatar.I look forward to loggng in not only to read the posts but to see the personalized pictures the membership has to share.Keep 'em coming and thanks again to the higer birds for making this possible.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I KNEW you'd be enthralled with the new feature, Victor I am too, very much.

Even though we moderators had the ability to change our avatars at anytime to a picture of our choice, it's been made fun again now that everyone can do it


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Well, I tried one, an image of a Squeaker revelling in experienceing his "WINGS"...!

But it is a little too small to see it very well...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Very good Phil

I can see your little sqeaker so it's still unique to you and your birds 
Hope you'll enjoy the new priviledge and take advantage of it inbetween bouts of emergency advice


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat photo, Phil! Several years ago, we got to see the first flight attempts of a young crow. They certainly are enthusiastic about their new skill!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I think allowing everyone to have personalised avatars is a GREAT idea.
It's like having a little unique window into everyones pigeon world 
I love the Avatars I am starting to see pop up everywhere, what a great idea.
I have made a little avatar of my little ones Baldy & Fluff when they first started to walk. I will be changing my avatar every so often to keep things fresh

Beautiful Avatars everyone 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

HI All

I am using a photo of me. I have posted so many photos of my birds that now it is time to see what I look like.LOL.. 

have a great day


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Tracie, you're as pretty as a pigeon! 

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just had to try one. Will do a better one later.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Renee, looks good to me. Maggie


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

Lady Tarheel

Thank you so much for the sweet compliment. I would love to see photos of the ppl that we talk to on here. It is nice to finally put a face to the posts.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Is*

There a way to reduce photos? I have pics but there to big. Or does someone have a photo that small enough that I could use?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debbie, 

If you want, you could email me your pictures and I'll resize them for you. Use a program such as hotmail or aol to email me the pics. PM me for my address


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Look at what Brad did isn't it great?  Thank you so much.  Debbie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, WOW, that is one beautiful bird. She looks like she is posing for a judge and I'll bet she/he would win. Just gorgeous.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbi,

That is one beautiful bird on your avatar! Great job Brad.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

To resize photos you can also use photobucket.com

it is a great site. If you need a web address as well to post photos it will provide it. I use it all the time for my blog and scrappbook pages.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi folks,

Well, I don't want to hoard the new software info, so for you all who are havin'
a hard time resizing photos or getting into a file that PT will accept, this software download from Google is free and very user friendly. I was finally able to do somethings that my other software programs wouldn't allow me to do.

Why not give it a try??

http://picasa.google.com/

Good luck and have fun!!

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

traci_sss said:


> I would love to see photos of the ppl that we talk to on here. It is nice to finally put a face to the posts.



Hi Tracie, 

I think that is a GREAT idea, perhaps we can convince the other members to post a picture of themselves so we can all see who we're in such constant communication with

I've got my av ready with my picture and perhaps we can arrange a certain day in the near future where we'll all put up our own photos


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think you look spectacular today, Brad, if I might say so!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks FP

I plan on rotating my avatar pictures every so often to show off the many spectacular wonders of the bird world and I'll also sneak in some new photos of my own pijjies

I'm glad you've got your free photo software as well, I'm happy you're able to crop, resize and display your feral flock as well to show their full beauty


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks to Brad, I too can rotate my avatar now and then. Brad was kind and talented enough to resize pictures of my personal pets, Cleo the guinea pig and Penny the cat....of course, I will also go back to my beautiful picture of a noble feral by the ocean too (ALSO provided by Brad...what would I do without him?? LOL).

Linda


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*A little late.....*

Hey guys, nice avatars! Enjoy mine!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Thanks to Brad, I too can rotate my avatar now, I will also go back to my beautiful picture of a noble feral by the ocean too (ALSO provided by Brad...what would I do without him?? LOL).
> 
> Linda


*...actually, its what would WE do without him???*He is such a big help!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

David....thanks and I do love your avatar, I've always thought Seraphims are especially beautiful.

Treesa - Oh boy, you got that right!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I totally agree with all of you about Brad..... and Treesa and fp and Lin and Daryl and Victor and Phil and Pidgey and Shi and Cynthia and John and Robert.........the list could go on and on about you great people. 

fp - I must say the pij reading the paper is the cutest one yet. Do you know what he is reading?

Maggie


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Linda, Thank You!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awww shucks, thanks folks for the lovely compliments We are a team here though and we all have are own areas of expertise is all. Together, we are a force to be reckoned with

Maggie, here is the full sized picture of the avatar you were asking about...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Pooping on People*

is hysterical! Of course, Mr. Squeaks only needed ONE! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, that is so cute. Thanks for blowing it up. 

Maggie


----------

